# The Marine Corps Celebrates Pride Month



## Gunz (Jun 3, 2022)

I try to be open-minded. It’s not always easy.


Marine Corps sparks outrage with rainbow bullets to mark Pride month


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 3, 2022)

I don’t disagree @Gunz .  Hell, recruit everyone…”Ev-REE-one” .  Straight, gay, trans, the whole fucking alphabet soup, just maintain the standards and stay focused on the mission.  Is there still a mission?

And I’ve noticed that The Corps has been real fond of throwing around the “Defend the values of treating all equally, with dignity and respect” phrase lately.  Most recently when they fired that Col and Sgt Major.

Get back to me when a group of enlisted Marines thinks the Corps is treating them with equality, dignity and respect.  

Please.

Personal opinion, but I think we are at a place where organizations get to the point of simply caving and posting ’something‘ for these assorted months, because if they don’t, then they get pounded on Social Media asking “why not”?


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jun 3, 2022)

Thought it fit. Not a Marine, just seeing this being pushed across all services and branches. I think the woke tards at DoD and imbecilic Officer class within the Pentagon need to stop freebasing estrogen, but that's just me.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 3, 2022)

I’m in Tel Aviv right now.  They are very pride-y here.  No issues with it, just an observation.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 3, 2022)

Oh my beloved Corps...why must you let me down and become political shills....


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 3, 2022)

Gunz said:


> I try to be open-minded. It’s not always easy.
> 
> 
> Marine Corps sparks outrage with rainbow bullets to mark Pride month


Should have done it with Crayons instead of bullets.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 3, 2022)

.


----------



## AWP (Jun 3, 2022)

No one’s noticed the format was stolen from Full Metal Jacket? A film the Corps wanted nothing to do with?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 3, 2022)

AWP said:


> No one’s noticed the format was stolen from Full Metal Jacket? A film the Corps wanted nothing to do with?


Well, studios are woke so they wouldn't go after them for trademark infringement.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 3, 2022)

AWP said:


> No one’s noticed the format was stolen from Full Metal Jacket? A film the Corps wanted nothing to do with?


In the years after the film, the Corps has incorporated Full Metal Jacket into its cultural canon in everything short of an official proclamation from the Commandant.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 4, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> In the years after the film, the Corps has incorporated Full Metal Jacket into its cultural canon in everything short of an official proclamation from the Commandant.


We watched it in bootcamp. (1989)

To say the DI’s punished us after one dumbass cheered when GySgt Hartman got shot would be an understatement.

I still remember two things from that night:

1) We were not being punished for cheering the demise of the DI, we were being punished for a ‘loss of bearing’.

2) We were warned … hard … that that was a movie and if there were any hints of a ‘blanket party’, we would not be able to envision the hell that would be rained down upon us.  We believed them.

I have a difficult time believing that FMJ was an approved film and am guessing the blanket-party warning had more to do with the hell that would be rained down on them vs. us as recruits.


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 4, 2022)

As long as the focus is on killing people, I dig the new recruiting strategy for the “lit and woke” youth. 

That’s hyperbole not sarcasm. Have a gay dude talking about his conus vs deployed body count. I don’t care. People are as soft in blue states as they are in red states. 

As long as someone wants to pound beers and shoot bad humans I don’t give a fuck about anything else they identify as or believe in. A homie is a homie, regardless of how they “identify.” 

We need people. The old redneck and rust belt recruiting springs are drying up. We need people who can do the job.


----------



## Bypass (Jun 4, 2022)

Nah not even going to touch this.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 4, 2022)

AWP said:


> No one’s noticed the format was stolen from Full Metal Jacket? A film the Corps wanted nothing to do with?



I noticed. Parts of that movie hit home for me. Not the least of which, R. Lee Ermey's portrayal of a D.I. He was a bit too old for the role but it was dead on. And my team had killed a female VC at one time and captured another. 

In bootcamp, each platoon had its own squadbay. We kept our M14s hanging by their slings at the end of our racks. A recruit in my company snuck a live 7.62 round off the range and blew his brains out in the middle of the night. The next morning our Senior DI gathered us around and for the first time in six weeks addressed us as fellow human beings.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 4, 2022)

.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 4, 2022)

I'm not big on celebrating specialness.  I don't care if you're gay.  I do care that we have to have a month to celebrate it.  I don't like... special.  How about expressing the content of your character and be a stand up guy (or gal).  That would be awesome.


----------



## Bypass (Jun 4, 2022)

Gunz said:


> I noticed. Parts of that movie hit home for me. Not the least of which, R. Lee Ermey's portrayal of a D.I. He was a bit too old for the role but it was dead on. And my team had killed a female VC at one time and captured another.
> 
> In bootcamp, each platoon had its own squadbay. We kept our M14s hanging by their slings at the end of our racks. A recruit in my company snuck a live 7.62 round off the range and blew his brains out in the middle of the night. The next morning our Senior DI gathered us around and for the first time in six weeks addressed us as fellow human beings.


I will never understand why anyone would think ending your life would make things all better. Sad man.


----------



## AWP (Jun 4, 2022)

Bypass said:


> I will never understand why anyone would think ending your life would make things all better. Sad man.



That topic is for a different thread. As someone who has looked over the edge, I understand your view, I just don't agree with it.


----------



## Bypass (Jun 4, 2022)

AWP said:


> That topic is for a different thread. As someone who has looked over the edge, I understand your view, I just don't agree with it.


The thread would be too depressing to even start. Hard pass.


----------



## Bypass (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 5, 2022)

You may be gay, but are you…

(This is a popular bar literally across the street from my hote here in Te Aviv). ;)


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jun 5, 2022)

Bypass said:


> I will never understand why anyone would think ending your life would make things all better. Sad man.


If you have never been there you can’t understand.  Not a criticism just an observation from someone has looked into the abyss


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 5, 2022)

Not sure how we got here from there, but my two drachmae (drachmas?): there are fates worse than death.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 5, 2022)

( I would literally donate additional money to the site to have access to a ❤️ emoji that was not so fucking ghay)


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jun 5, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> ( I would literally donate additional money to the site to have access to a ❤️ emoji that was not so fucking ghay)


Yes. Same here


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 5, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> As long as the focus is on killing people, I dig the new recruiting strategy for the “lit and woke” youth.
> 
> That’s hyperbole not sarcasm. Have a gay dude talking about his conus vs deployed body count. I don’t care. People are as soft in blue states as they are in red states.
> 
> ...



Eh, the same type of people will be serving until we have a real war and full mobilization.  Those of us who grew up poor and used the service to move forward, those of us who had the stupid idealism of service. Additionally, this is a bad stereotype considering how many urban but very poor people enlist.  

The Army is a very non-diverse place.  But the Latte liberals would look at the color of the skin of people within the organization and say it was.  At the end of the day, the vast majority of the service population are people who are attempting to change their stars.


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 5, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Eh, the same type of people will be serving until we have a real war and full mobilization.  Those of us who grew up poor and used the service to move forward, those of us who had the stupid idealism of service. Additionally, this is a bad stereotype considering how many urban but very poor people enlist.
> 
> The Army is a very non-diverse place.  But the Latte liberals would look at the color of the skin of people within the organization and say it was.  At the end of the day, the vast majority of the service population are people who are attempting to change their stars.


I literally follow none of your post. The latte liberal part is really confusing too.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 5, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> I literally follow none of your post. The latte liberal part is really confusing too.



It's not confusing.  The Army is one of the most and least diverse places you will ever work.  Diversity of experience vs. Skin Color.  Something like 90% of the people who serve in the Army grew up poor as dogshit, including the officer corps.  None of this is changing and it won't change, especially since the wages aren't that truly competitive unless it is something you WANT and feel called to serve.


----------



## AWP (Jun 5, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> I literally follow none of your post. The latte liberal part is really confusing too.


Coffee Communist? Soy Socialist? Mocha Marxist?


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 5, 2022)

Pffft,  @AWP everybody knows Macchiato Maoist is where it's at these days.


----------



## AWP (Jun 5, 2022)

I’m sorry I don’t know 20 different types of coffee, Karen!


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 5, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> It's not confusing.  The Army is one of the most and least diverse places you will ever work.  Diversity of experience vs. Skin Color.  Something like 90% of the people who serve in the Army grew up poor as dogshit, including the officer corps.  None of this is changing and it won't change, especially since the wages aren't that truly competitive unless it is something you WANT and feel called to serve.


Ok.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jun 5, 2022)

Gonna laugh when Monkey Pox is classified as a service connected illness.



Spoiler: Click at own risk










(edited to not hurt feels as much)


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 5, 2022)

AWP said:


> I’m sorry I don’t know 20 different types of coffee, Karen!


But I thought you knew your Commies, Brad!  Partito Comunista Maoista, il Compagno!


----------



## Gunz (Jun 5, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> You may be gay, but are you…
> 
> (This is a popular bar literally across the street from my hote here in Te Aviv). ;)



Discover the rainbow. Taste the rainbow.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 5, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Personal opinion, but I think we are at a place where organizations get to the point of simply caving and posting ’something‘ for these assorted months, because if they don’t, then they get pounded on Social Media asking “why not”?


And…scene:

Kevin Cash says 'Pride Night' logo opt-out from some Tampa Bay Rays players won't divide team — ESPN


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 5, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> And…scene:
> 
> Kevin Cash says 'Pride Night' logo opt-out from some Tampa Bay Rays players won't divide team — ESPN



Most of them comply because they don't want to get fined.


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 5, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Most of them comply because they don't want to get fined.


Or because most people don’t mind gay people getting married.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 5, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> Or because most people don’t mind gay people getting married.



No, we don't mind it all. People can be miserable like the rest of us. But wearing a rainbow patch or shoelaces is kinda just dumb.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 5, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Most of them comply because they don't want to get fined.


Fines?

What are you talking about.


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 5, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> No, we don't mind it all. People can be miserable like the rest of us. But wearing a rainbow patch or shoelaces is kinda just dumb.


Why is it dumb?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 5, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> Why is it dumb?



From a performance athletics perspective? It does nothing to generate a performance culture. Just like the copyright infringement by the Marine Corps does nothing to generate a culture of meat eating killing machines.


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 5, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> From a performance athletics perspective? It does nothing to generate a performance culture. Just like the copyright infringement by the Marine Corps does nothing to generate a culture of meat eating killing machines.


What if it gets a couple queer people of both biological genders to enlist? I’m still in and we are hurting for people. I’m ok with reaching out to Non-traditional groups to get good people.

As far as athletic performance- who cares? If I was getting paid $2 million a year I’d throw rainbow laces on. Is it lame consumerism? Yes. Does it reflect my “I don’t care just do your job” attitude at no harm to me? Also yes. Who cares. Wear the rainbows.

Side note- you don’t want to wear them, don’t fine them. Who fucking cares


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 6, 2022)

IDGAF who joins, and why.  IDGAF what one's sexual preference is.  Hell, like goats?  On your own time, fine.  Kinky but OK.

My issue, only issue, is elevation of any group for recognition or celebration.  Have pride because you are fill-in-the-blank?  Great, you should.  But it has become less and less about "us" (esp in the military) and more about "separate but equal" or even "more equal than others." 

Every 'special group' that wants recognition in the name of diversity and inclusiveness, all it's doing is making society exclusive.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 6, 2022)

*"Every 'special group' that wants recognition in the name of diversity and inclusiveness, all it's doing is making society exclusive."*

There it is.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 6, 2022)

Congress repealed ’don‘t ask, don‘t tell’ in 2011. The Marine Corps PAO supports all other monthly recognition events. Nothing to see here as far as I‘m concerned. I‘m not sure I would have chosen a movie where a recruit murders a drill instructor though.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 6, 2022)

Teufel said:


> Congress repealed ’don‘t ask, don‘t tell’ in 2011. The Marine Corps PAO supports all other monthly recognition events. Nothing to see here as far as I‘m concerned. I‘m not sure I would have chosen a movie where a recruit murders a drill instructor though.



But do they, Sir?  This list is not even inclusive of all the recognized months.  The second link is a bit longer.

List of month-long observances - Wikipedia

Awareness Archives

But, it doesn't matter what I think.  I have no 'in' with HQMC so I joust at my windmills and move on.


----------



## AWP (Jun 6, 2022)

My daughter is a lesbian with zero interest to serve. With that said, I support the LGB...(T and all of the other letters require a discussion outside of this thread) community. Gay and want to serve/ die for your country, I am 100% onboard.

I support posters like the one above, but we should think about second and third order effects. It is fantastic for the Corps to show its support for the LGB* community, but other aspects are at play even if unintentionally. Not only does it show support for the community, it also sends a message to bigots who have an issue with the community; their bullshit will not be tolerated.

Campaigns like this are a dual-edged sword. There is a very fine line between support and pandering.

The Corps' campaign is one or the other depending upon one's view. Regardless, LGB's should be allowed to have a life without reprisal. "Ads" like this are a good thing, but people should be aware that pandering can happen and always hovers on the periphery. 

At the end of the day, LGB's should be able to serve our country without any ill effects. If a guy wants to suck another dude's dick, but is willing to troll for IED's down MSR Tampa or walk a patrol in the Korengal? Sign him up. All day, every day, twice on Sunday. Our citizens are just that: citizens. Our Constitution does not differentiate, nor do our enemies.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 6, 2022)

.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 6, 2022)

My beloved Corps doesn't need to be politically correct about anything. They need to recruit based on what "we do" rather than who or what we have sex with and identify as. That type of stuff sucks....


----------



## Teufel (Jun 6, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> But do they, Sir?  This list is not even inclusive of all the recognized months.  The second link is a bit longer.
> 
> List of month-long observances - Wikipedia
> 
> ...


They do the big ones. We in the active component live in a world of policies and directives not opinions and options. 

2022 LESBIAN, GAY, BISEXUAL, AND TRANSGENDER PRIDE MONTH


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 7, 2022)

Teufel said:


> They do the big ones. We in the active component live in a world of policies and directives not opinions and options.
> 
> 2022 LESBIAN, GAY, BISEXUAL, AND TRANSGENDER PRIDE MONTH



Yes, I know (re: living in a world of policies and directives and not opinions and options).  I do too.  Hence my quote "it doesn't matter what I think."

When I was in I did not agree with every directive and policy; nor do I agree with them where I work now.  But that's life.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 7, 2022)




----------

